# Laptop (dell) Keyboard repair in Tokyo



## Kei-san

Hello 



I broke one key of my Dell laptop keyboard (so not a big thing, but very annoying).

As I bought the laptop in Germany and do not intend so send it back to the customer service there, I wanted to ask if someone has experience with the japanese dell or knows a place where I can quickly drop by and have it fixed.


----------



## Rube

There are plenty of PC DEpots in tokyo


----------

